
On Nextdoor, the Homeless Are the Enemy - tareqak
https://onezero.medium.com/how-nextdoor-encourages-hate-of-the-homeless-9200475cda43
======
vorpalhex
Medium is now paywalled. Please don't link to it.

~~~
tareqak
I was able to read the article without hitting a paywall and I am not a
subscriber, so I was not aware.

